# zig x-7 (x-70) battery charger / supply



## 102222 (Dec 28, 2006)

hi all 

having a problem with zig x-7 charger unit. when i try to take power from battery (fully charged & brand new) the zig control panel goes to red light & lights die instantly all work perfectly when 240v pluged in I am assuming the problem lies inside the unit maybe a resistor? . would be grateful if anyone has had simular problem


----------

